# DiResta Coffin Build



## BudhagRizzo (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a little late in season, but here’s something that may give people some inspiration on their next coffin build. This is a video from Jimmy DiResta. He and his brother John used to be on a few reality shows where they’d build stuff from scratch and sell them. They basically showcased what a master craftsman DiResta was. Here he demonstrates his take on a “Dracula Coffin”.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice coffin build- like the bumped up top and welded handles- I think I'll stick with a more basic coffin when I get to my own build- I don't have all those fancy tools at my disposal....


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

There are some great ideas and tips in this video!

Thanks!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

One of the best coffin builds I have seen....Awesome.....thanks for sharing. Great ideas for the next build!


----------

